# What Is The Ideal Campground



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Open ended question:
What does the PERFECT RV park/resort/campground have to offer?? 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Go Go Girls!

Actually peace and quiet. I like sites that are not too close together with trees between them. These places are the ones I usually go back too most.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campntn said:


> Open ended question:
> What does the PERFECT RV park/resort/campground have to offer??
> Thanks,
> Mark
> [snapback]125980[/snapback]​


Paved parking pads(love to keep the camper clean), nice picnic tables, fire bowls,activities for kids and great neighbors.The rest is optional, but we like being near enough to civilization to park the car and take the bikes out. I would love to see RV parks begin to put in exercise facilities so that I could work off all that campfire food. It's always great to have free hi speed internet so that you can keep in touch with Outbackers! Is this too much to ask?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

It's the beach for us







The closer to crashing waves the better... there is nothing more perfect than that









Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! Good question!

Let's see we have 2,300 some members now, so I am going to guess we will have... oh... about 2,300 different opinions!









The single biggest thing for me is elbow room. I do not like being wedged into a campground like sardines in a can. Second priority is clean facilities. Beyond that, everything else is pure luxury!

Hookup are great, but we rarely have more than water and electricity. Paved, level, pads are nice. Fire rings and picnic tables are great to have. And, of course, anyplace we pick will be because it is close to some kind of appealing activities.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

First off, it's pretty much agreed that you need ROOM.......at least breathing room.
Paved or level gravel sites is nice, with a concrete patio and picnic table, fire ring, PLEASE full hookups (cable's nice, but optional, as I'm more a reader), and a view of ANYTHING nice (lake, mountainside, ocean, etc.). Oh, and GRILLS........nobody seems to have grills anymore!!








Darlene action


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

campntn said:


> Open ended question:
> What does the PERFECT RV park/resort/campground have to offer??
> Thanks,
> Mark
> [snapback]125980[/snapback]​


YOU DID SAY PERFECT...
Level, grass, paved for kids to ride/rollerblade, CLEAN facilities, a view of 
water (lakes here in MI) a pool as well, elbow room, trees(not too many, just enough for shade)
great neighbors(with well behaved kids)







full hook-ups, 
a little country store or somethig (kids like to spend their allowance) 
I like a fire ring that is NOT raised, activities for young as well as teen.

Are you thinking of starting an Outbackers CG "The Perfect place for The Perfect RV"

MaeJae


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

About the only thing I can add is if the campground offers monthly sites, to make sure they are clean and away from the others ... no offense to monthly sites, but sometimes they can get trashy


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Great ideas people, keep em coming. What would DRAW you to an "RV RESORT"?
You can get campgrounds all day, some not perfect but tolerable.But at a "resort" things might be different.
I'm surprised nobody has mentioned reservations? 
k, what elese?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I'd really like the campground to have a bunch of bikini-clad young ladies wash and wax my Outback as part of the camping experience. Oh, and free beer too.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Clean restrooms and showers, room to back in to my site without rubbing branches, enforcement of rules.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I'd really like the campground to have a bunch of bikini-clad young ladies wash and wax my Outback as part of the camping experience. Oh, and free beer too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd go there...but probably alone.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> GlenninTexas said:
> 
> 
> > I'd really like the campground to have a bunch of bikini-clad young ladies wash and wax my Outback as part of the camping experience.Â Oh, and free beer too.
> ...


Alone.............Ya think


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Put a large concrete slab just back a little from the beach. Run full hook-ups...water, electric, sewer, cable tv, beer, margarita.
I think I could full time right here.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Well since we are 'roughing it': The DW always insist on clean bath/shower ratings. Beyond that we like full hookup, cable-tv and wi-fi is nice too.

Actually, I guess we like all the comforts of home just near the national/state park, beach or other attraction.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

What is the ideal campground? It's any campground cooler than the 110 degrees I have now.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK Bob, that location will work just fine!

Now if we can figure out a way to combine it with Glenn's idea, and find an outlet mall nearby to send the DW's to







, we may really be on to something!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK Bob, that location will work just fine!
> 
> Now if we can figure out a way to combine it with Glenn's idea, and find an outlet mall nearby to send the DW's to
> 
> ...


Bob hasn't told you where it is. I've been close to it. You'll need at least a 3/4 ton to get there.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > OK Bob, that location will work just fine!
> ...


Maybe we should have a contest and guess the location of the "mystery beach".
BTW I have been to that beach many, many times.

Bob


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Bob hasn't told you where it is. I've been close to it. You'll need at least a 3/4 ton to get there.


OK!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our ideal would be Not packed in, rules enforced, trees if possible, water, river, stream, ocean, lake nearby.
Places we could walk to for the scenery.

Oh yeah, and nice enighbors.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

*A million dollar view.*

If DW has that, then she's happy which means I'm probably happy too!

I like W4DRR's site. Full hookups would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK Bob, that location will work just fine!
> 
> Now if we can figure out a way to combine it with Glenn's idea, and find an outlet mall nearby to send the DW's to
> 
> ...


I agree on location! But ... I HATE shopping! So any sort of mall is out of the question.
Although a cabana boy







would be niceâ€¦yaâ€™know I will need 
lotion applied every couple of hours so I donâ€™t burn.









MaeJae


----------

